# Anyone read/watch The Bedfellows?



## SparkyWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty self explanatory. Last night I found a funny/silly web comic called "The Bedfellows" that follows the life of Fatigue and Sheen (Fatigue being a purple Jackalope, and Sheen a greenish blue cat/dog hybrid). Personally, I found it to be a scream. The plot lines of each episode (episodes seem to run about 3-5 minutes each) is always silly and funny, and I just found it a pleasure to watch. Link (a tad NSFW): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY0DAi7uJia-9BUUQ65wHzQ


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 8, 2015)

Yup.  I always get full of cheer when Shenanigans puts an episode up. Personally, my favorites are the Begging promo and the Jacked Ass episodes. The latter was just.... perfect.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 8, 2015)

Too childish and YELLING LOUD AND DOING VULGAR THINGS humor for me, really.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, the my little donkey episode was too funny!


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

I really love the cartoon series, though I need to read to comic! Though my favorite thing ever is all the non-furries in the youtube comment section arguing over if Fatigue is a girl or a guy. It is my favorite thing ever, since Fatigue is obviously "biologically" a male, but his gender seems to be very fluid, which is awesome!


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 8, 2015)

FUCKEN BEADFELLLOOOWWWWS, I love that shit. TOO. MUCH.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

nope. cant say that I have.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 11, 2015)

Kinda got repetitive and I really don't like the artist...so not anymore.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 11, 2015)

I liked em when they just drew lewd comics... but once they started doing animations the jokes got stale and samey fast.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't they still do the comics alongside their animation?


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 11, 2015)

I started reading the comics a couple of years ago. Not my favourite series but still among the ones I like, mainly because how overly stereotypical everything is. The animations are quite good, and all the people arguing with each other in the comment section about whether Fatigue is male of female is a little plus LOL.

Now the author apparently prepares a more long-running series with a story and character development and all. I'm curious to see how it'll look like.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

I like it. I've binge-watched the cartoon about two or three times. The episodes are pretty hit or miss, but it's worth watching for the most part.

Also the rap song had me in tears, oh my god.


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 16, 2015)

My two favorites, the "Keys" song which is so me and the "Gary" episode with Fatigues fainting goat friend. I nearly wet 'em watching that one the first time.


----------

